
Why California Keeps Having Blackouts - hodgesrm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-california-keeps-having-blackouts-11598198401
======
simonblack
Probably the same reason that there were blackouts during Enron's time:
'scarcity' means that prices can be raised.

